# Spikes through foundation wall leaking??



## crissyissy (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll start by saying I don't deal with foundations or repairs other than removing finishes to expose problems and then restoring. There actually isn't anybody in close vicinity who does foundation repairs. 

So today, a client asked me to address what he thought was flashing issues on his deck. Water going into the basement. I let him know it had nothing to do with flashing and he allowed me to open up drywall in the basement beneath the deck. Upon exposure, there were metal spikes sticking through his foundation. I hadn't seen that before. So in order to see where exactly the water was coming from I went out and turned on the hose and went back inside. 

Within minutes, water was pouring into the basement through those holes. I hadn't even exposed all the walls, but am assuming the entire foundation has these spikes because their placement is evenly spaced and planned on the walls I did open. 

Any idea what these spikes would be??? This is a fairly new home. Approximately 15 years old if that.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Probably remains of formwork ties I would think.


----------



## crissyissy (Sep 15, 2012)

I was thinking probably had something to do with the forming. I was just reading about tie-rods and snap ties.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

They do look like snapties. Looks like the whole outside needs to be dug up and the outside damp proofed properly. Must not have been done correctly when it was built. Improper grading that is sloped to the house, as well as lack of eavestrough can contribute to basement water problems as well.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Definitely snap ties, someone goofed, start digging and snapping, grouting, seal, Delta MS, check for weeping tile, etc


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ties always left on on inside of foundation walls here. Exterior always snapped and sealed with butyl or acoustic mastic though. Definitely sounds like dampproofing problem there. Foundation could have been stripped green and actually rattled the ties loose in the walls, asking for easier entry of moisture.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Snap tie sealant failure for sure.

Option #1 excavate and reseal foundation and ties.

option #2. I've used this twice due to same issue with a deck being in the leak zone. Pound the tie as far to exterior as possible (2-3 inches).

hire a epoxy foundation repair company to inject the tie with sealant.
wait for drying and retest.. maybe a good option.

The company I used was "CRACK-X"


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Outside excavation and sealing is preferred although I've successfully handled this from the interior more times than I can count.

Core bit 2" holes x 2" deep and snap the tie off. Fill the void using waterplug hydraulic cement followed by an overlay of Vulkem 116.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

As all had said,a snap tie problem.If concrete is not vibrated properly or at all,this is part of the problem,voids are left adjacent to ties. That is why correct placement of concrete is imperative along with patching ties.


----------

